# How to eat on a cycle by Heavy



## DragonRider

Please read and heed. Diet is the major factor during a cycle to see optimum results.

Originally Posted by heavy
Here is an example of a bulking diet...cuz yours really sucks...but thats okay, cuz your learning.

Meal1- 8 eggwhites, 1.5 cup oats, 1 scoop whey, Glutamine, Multivitamin

Meal 2- 2 Roast beef sandwhiches on whole wheat, large glass skim milk, 2 scoops whey

Meal 3- Brown Rice, Veggies, 2 chicken Breasts

Workout

Post workout- Meal 5- Gatorade, Whey Isolate, Glutamine

Meal 4- Whole Wheat Pasta, Veggies, 2 Chicken Breasts

Meal 5- Steak, Baked Potatoe, Large glass milk

Meal 6- 2 Tuna Sandwhiches on whole wheat, 1 cup cottage cheese

Meal 7- 3 tbsp Natural Peanut butter, 1 cup Cottage Cheese,


----------



## TexasCreed

man, i need to get mine in order. its just hard with 2 fucking jobs and working out. i guess we'll see how good i do.


----------



## DragonRider

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> man, i need to get mine in order. its just hard with 2 fucking jobs and working out. i guess we'll see how good i do.


Dad gum TC, where do you get the time for side projects?

Seriously though, if it was easy everyone would be doing it. This kind of discipline is what sets bodybuilders apart from the couch potatos.


----------



## heavy

Like DR said, it aint always easy. But if you love it, like Tex loves pussy, you find a way to do it.


----------



## dugie82

usually only make it to meal 4 or 5. but shit that diet is like 450+ grams of protein. The ratio and ideas are good though.


----------



## Aratesticle

I barely manage 4 meals a day.


----------



## mer707

my diet is 5400 cals and it hurts....every meal. I need to learn how to cook, I always burn my chicken.

Stuffing 2 cans tuna, chicken breast, 2 slices wheat bread, serving of rice as a sample meal for lunch reall sucks when your chicken is dryer than hell


----------



## ORACLE

about week 3 i couldn't get my body to eat anymore so i substitued in some weight gainer.  Worked well for me to get the nutrients.  gotta be careful of some brands to much extra additives and not enough of the necessary elements.


----------



## heavy

mer707 said:
			
		

> my diet is 5400 cals and it hurts....every meal. I need to learn how to cook, I always burn my chicken.
> 
> Stuffing 2 cans tuna, chicken breast, 2 slices wheat bread, serving of rice as a sample meal for lunch reall sucks when your chicken is dryer than hell



Hey, I feel u bro. I undercook my chicken cuz dry chicken is fuggin nasty.


----------



## Robin Hood

As i'm a person who keeps shitting my lungs out with all the weight-gainers you get and thereby hardly get any nuitriens, would it be wise if i drank let's say 1 diahrea tab each morning following my gainers during the day??


----------



## ORACLE

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> As i'm a person who keeps shitting my lungs out with all the weight-gainers you get and thereby hardly get any nuitriens, would it be wise if i drank let's say 1 diahrea tab each morning following my gainers during the day??



That's not necessary bro.  Trust me i know personally.  I think i have irritable bowl syndrome or something else, but whenever i eat not more than 10 min could pass and i literally have to take a shit.  And i'm taking a weight gainer right now but i'm still managing to grow in size.  The food doesn't go in you and right out. Your body still processes the food and extracts the necessary nutrients before your body excrets it as waste.  So don't worry your still getting everything you need.  And since weight gainers aren't solids your body can use the nutrients rather quickly compared to having to break it down. Infact some even promote rapid transportation to the muscles for quick and easy absorption.


----------



## Robin Hood

Yes it's true, but, it really PISSES ME OFF running to the toilet 7 times a day....there MUST be an alternative..:-(


----------



## pincrusher

with the diet posted, i like the way the cottage cheese is left till the last 2 meals. cottage cheese is an appetite suppressant and you would not want to eat that in the beginning or middle of the day as it may make it harder to consume the rest of your meals.


----------



## wolfyEVH

pincrusher said:
			
		

> with the diet posted, i like the way the cottage cheese is left till the last 2 meals. cottage cheese is an appetite suppressant and you would not want to eat that in the beginning or middle of the day as it may make it harder to consume the rest of your meals.




one of the best meals to eat right before bed as well


----------



## ORACLE

How do people eat the cottage cheese?  do they add anything to it?  I'm asking because i really don't like cheese and cottage cheese just looks all lumpy with no taste.  I want to try it because i've read that it's real good for you.


----------



## heavy

oracle said:
			
		

> How do people eat the cottage cheese?  do they add anything to it?  I'm asking because i really don't like cheese and cottage cheese just looks all lumpy with no taste.  I want to try it because i've read that it's real good for you.



I go through one of those 750g tubs daily...I like it just plain. But it really depends on the brand of cottage cheese. Some have a horrible texture, and a watery consistency, and others are more lumpy. Alot of the time I mix it with tuna, or pickles, or tomatoes and it tastes pretty good.


----------



## Robin Hood

Any one of you guys knows a recipe with Soya-beans??..I believe it is rich in protiens....ie something you could maby stew up, pack on little holders, and eat during the day??..( this is for bulking )...tia


----------



## Robin Hood

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Any one of you guys knows a recipe with Soya-beans??..I believe it is rich in protiens....ie something you could maby stew up, pack on little holders, and eat during the day??..( this is for bulking )...tia


Anyone??


----------



## TexasCreed

here are two

Here is a dish for vegetarians who like to eat protein rich egg like dish. The dish tastes and flavors like egg omlette or egg burji. 

1 cup Soya beans seeds 
1 Tomato 
2 Onions - medium size 
3-4 Green chilies 
Coriander leaves 
Salt to taste 
2-3 tea spoon oil 
Pepper powder

Chop onions, tomatoes, green chilies and coriander leaves to small pieces. 

Soak Soya beans in water for 3-4 hrs. Grind the soaked Soya beans in mixer grinder to a thin paste adding little water.

Add chopped onions, tomatoes, chilies, coriander leaves and salt to taste. Mix well.

Take 2-3 tea spoon oil in a frying pan. When the pan heats up, put the above mixture and stir till the paste thickens. Keep stirring until the mixture solidifies and turns light brown. 

Decorate with coriander leaves and pepper powder.

and here is one for making pancakes with it.

Pancakes recipe 

Ingredients


1      cup of soya flour 
2 3/4   cups wheat flour 
3   Tbs baking powder 
3   Tbs sugar 
1 1/2   tsp salt 
3   eggs 
3   cups soymilk 
6   Tbs soya oil 

Recipe directions

Mix all the ingredients. Melt some baking margarine in a pan and preheat. Pour 1/2 cup of batter in the pan and bake both sides until golden brown.


----------



## DragonRider

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Any one of you guys knows a recipe with Soya-beans??..I believe it is rich in protiens....



Some studies claim that soy and soy products can raise estrogen levels in men. In addition, since soy is a vegetable protein it does not have a complete amino acid profile. 
Personally, I wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## CWBassist

*cheesy cottages*

man, it sucks cause i HATE cottage cheese, everything else on the diet list i enjoy, but man i hate that stuff. Is there anything good to substitute it with? like a yogurt or something?


----------



## Robin Hood

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Some studies claim that soy and soy products can raise estrogen levels in men. In addition, since soy is a vegetable protein it does not have a complete amino acid profile.
> Personally, I wouldn't take the risk.


Could be DR, but i think i'll take a chance as i see that "Muscle Science" brought out a Supplement called "Soy Pro"....this is what they had to say : "100% pure protein derived solely from certified non-genetically modified Soy Protein Isolate.It is cholestrol, lactose and aspartame free..Soy Pro contains higher amounts of Glutamine, Arginine and Branched Chain Amino Acids, than most other protein sources, scoring a perfect 100 on the protein Digestibility Corrected Amino Acid ( PDCAA ) scale"..here comes the shit part...."Soy Pro is very low in fat and CALORIES"..........i hate the calories bit..


----------



## Robin Hood

TexasCreed said:
			
		

> here are two
> 
> Here is a dish for vegetarians who like to eat protein rich egg like dish. The dish tastes and flavors like egg omlette or egg burji.
> 
> 1 cup Soya beans seeds
> 1 Tomato
> 2 Onions - medium size
> 3-4 Green chilies
> Coriander leaves
> Salt to taste
> 2-3 tea spoon oil
> Pepper powder
> 
> Chop onions, tomatoes, green chilies and coriander leaves to small pieces.
> 
> Soak Soya beans in water for 3-4 hrs. Grind the soaked Soya beans in mixer grinder to a thin paste adding little water.
> 
> Add chopped onions, tomatoes, chilies, coriander leaves and salt to taste. Mix well.
> 
> Take 2-3 tea spoon oil in a frying pan. When the pan heats up, put the above mixture and stir till the paste thickens. Keep stirring until the mixture solidifies and turns light brown.
> 
> Decorate with coriander leaves and pepper powder.
> 
> and here is one for making pancakes with it.
> 
> Pancakes recipe
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 
> 1      cup of soya flour
> 2 3/4   cups wheat flour
> 3   Tbs baking powder
> 3   Tbs sugar
> 1 1/2   tsp salt
> 3   eggs
> 3   cups soymilk
> 6   Tbs soya oil
> 
> Recipe directions
> 
> Mix all the ingredients. Melt some baking margarine in a pan and preheat. Pour 1/2 cup of batter in the pan and bake both sides until golden brown.



Thx me 'ol friendo...i'm definatly going to give this a try...especially as i'm such a hard gainer, i think this might JUST DO THE TRICK


----------



## heavy

CWBassist said:
			
		

> man, it sucks cause i HATE cottage cheese, everything else on the diet list i enjoy, but man i hate that stuff. Is there anything good to substitute it with? like a yogurt or something?



Sure bro...any complete protein source can substitute for cottage cheese. Steak, chicken, fish, eggs etc. The diet is just a rough idea of how a bulking bodybuilder should try to eat to maximize gains.


----------



## DragonRider

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Could be DR, but i think i'll take a chance as i see that "Muscle Science" brought out a Supplement called "Soy Pro"....this is what they had to say : "100% pure protein derived solely from certified non-genetically modified Soy Protein Isolate.It is cholestrol, lactose and aspartame free..Soy Pro contains higher amounts of Glutamine, Arginine and Branched Chain Amino Acids, than most other protein sources, scoring a perfect 100 on the protein Digestibility Corrected Amino Acid ( PDCAA ) scale"..here comes the shit part...."Soy Pro is very low in fat and CALORIES"..........i hate the calories bit..



Is that what "Muscle Science" says? Well, they wouldn't have a vested interest in selling their product, so it is very unlikely that they would hype it up.
Soy protein is sold for women.  
Also at your bodyweight, you need all of the proper fat and calories that you can get your hands on. Of course, I don't have the slightest idea what I'm talking about. That's how I've managed to go from 155lbs to 240lbs.


----------



## Aratesticle

cottage cheese is mainly casein protein......great for filling you up and slowly digesting. Eaten at night it can help keep you from going catabolic during sleep. If you hate cottage cheese, try a casein protein shake. I go thru 5 of those plastic large size ones a week. You can also add strawberry's peaches or pineapple to cottage cheese.


----------



## wolfyEVH

Aratesticle said:
			
		

> cottage cheese is mainly casein protein......great for filling you up and slowly digesting. Eaten at night it can help keep you from going catabolic during sleep. If you hate cottage cheese, try a casein protein shake. I go thru 5 of those plastic large size ones a week. You can also add strawberry's peaches or pineapple to cottage cheese.




if one doesnt have the cash for the protein blend formulas, the can just make up a whey shake and throw in some peanut butter and flax oil in it even cook up an egg or 2 and blend it in....but cottage cheese the the way to go.


----------



## ORACLE

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> if one doesnt have the cash for the protein blend formulas, the can just make up a whey shake and throw in some peanut butter and flax oil in it even cook up an egg or 2 and blend it in....but cottage cheese the the way to go.



So what comprises of a whey shake to make it equivalent to the store powder one's.


----------



## wolfyEVH

oracle said:
			
		

> So what comprises of a whey shake to make it equivalent to the store powder one's.




don't know what you're asking??....i'm sayin that instead of spending the money for the protein blends (not whey), just use regular whey with the added ingredients to help slow down absorption.....maybe not be by much but still will help


----------



## DragonRider

oracle said:
			
		

> So what comprises of a whey shake to make it equivalent to the store powder one's.


Many of the store powders are some type of whey or whey casienate combination. Read your label.


----------



## ORACLE

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> if one doesnt have the cash for the protein blend formulas, the can just make up a whey shake and throw in some peanut butter and flax oil in it even cook up an egg or 2 and blend it in....but cottage cheese the the way to go.



oh....i thought you said make up your own "whey shake" (like make your own out of raw ingrediants) and throw in the other stuff.  Are you saying to "cook" up an egg white and throw it in the blender also?  Hmmm....that's different


----------



## wolfyEVH

oracle said:
			
		

> oh....i thought you said make up your own "whey shake" (like make your own out of raw ingrediants) and throw in the other stuff.  Are you saying to "cook" up an egg white and throw it in the blender also?  Hmmm....that's different




yes...for those who won't eat them raw.....lots of people will do that......cook up a few eggs (or just the whites) throw in a can of tuna, and some water or whatever.......would taste like fuckin garbage but its easier to drink than eat.


----------



## ORACLE

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> yes...for those who won't eat them raw.....lots of people will do that......cook up a few eggs (or just the whites) throw in a can of tuna, and some water or whatever.......would taste like fuckin garbage but its easier to drink than eat.



I would think it would be a nasty mixture. expecially tuna.  I never thought about drinking it instead of eating it.  chicken breasts.......hmmmmm


----------



## heavy

wolfyEVH said:
			
		

> would taste like fuckin garbage but its easier to drink than eat.



Bro...trust me, I tried some of these nasty tuna in the blender concoctions. They all are vile...tuna is way easier eaten, than mixed into a sludge of a drink. :all_cohol  uke:


----------



## pincrusher

you have to be very hard core to drink a tuna shake but people do it all the time(not me though)


----------



## finaman

anyone have any good ideas for a cutting diet?


----------



## stussy

oracle said:
			
		

> How do people eat the cottage cheese?  do they add anything to it?  I'm asking because i really don't like cheese and cottage cheese just looks all lumpy with no taste.  I want to try it because i've read that it's real good for you.



Try it with green onions diced up , pepper, and this other stuff called Mrs. Dash herb blends. It's not to bad. You could also mix it with fruit or jam.


----------



## ronnier38930

I buy these cottage cheese cups by the dozen that have a side serving of some strawberry jam of some type that kicks ass. I eat 2 every night.

i thied just buying strawberry jam but i am hooked on the taste of the cups. they are additctive


----------



## imdaman1

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Is that what "Muscle Science" says? Well, they wouldn't have a vested interest in selling their product, so it is very unlikely that they would hype it up.
> Soy protein is sold for women.
> Also at your bodyweight, you need all of the proper fat and calories that you can get your hands on. Of course, I don't have the slightest idea what I'm talking about. That's how I've managed to go from 155lbs to 240lbs.



lol - good one Dr.


----------



## Bizarro

ronnier, those cottage cheese cups youre talking about are LOADED in sugar.  Thats why they taste so good.  Do yourself a favor and buy lowfat cottage cheese and no sugar jam.


----------



## ronnier38930

I will take a look at that.  BUT THEY ARE SO DAMN GOOD !!!!!! YOU RUINED MY DAY !!!!


----------



## Steve-O

Robin Hood said:
			
		

> Any one of you guys knows a recipe with Soya-beans??..I believe it is rich in protiens....ie something you could maby stew up, pack on little holders, and eat during the day??..( this is for bulking )...tia


 
A good soya Beans is Japanses Soya Beans, you can order them of get them at a organic store, or go to a sukui bar.  Here what in them and what they can do for you, I looked them up they are really good for a quick snack before and after you work out, not hard to make either.  

Edamame's  

To prepare edamame this way at home, boil the uncooked beans in water (salted or unsalted) for five to 10 minutes. If you are serving edamame hot, serve immediately after cooking, for it does not reheat well. Cooked edamame, however, can be refrigerated quite well. Edamame is also often used in stir-fry and other dishes just like any other bean, although this is a little more common in China than Japan.(2) 

Edamame has a fairly sweet bean taste. While it reminds some people of peas or lima beans, edamame in general has a nuttier, less vegetable-like taste. They are of themselves fairly neutral, so the flavor goes with just about everything. "Eighty percent of people who try them like them," says agronomist Duane Johnson, Ph.D., associate professor of soil and crop sciences at Colorado State University in Fort Collins. "One percent doesn't like them because they keep trying to eat the pod. The others don't dislike them, they're neutral." (3)

Edamame is also fairly nutritious; they contain high amounts of(soy) protein and are low in fat--even lower in fat than their fully-ripe, processed relatives. The average half-cup serving of edamame contains "11 grams of protein; 130 mg of calcium; 485 mg of potassium; 25 percent of folate's recommended daily allowance; iron; 99 calories(23 from fat); and no cholesterol. " (4)


Japanese soybean paste miso, which has been reported to prevent gastric and mammary cancer and chronic nephritis, was demonstrated by electron spin resonance spectrometry using 5,5'-dimethyl-1-pyrroline-N-oxide as a scavenger of free radicals. Fifty mg/ml of miso scavenged 100% of 1,1-diphenyl-2-picrylhydrazyl radicals (3.9 x 10(15) spins/ml); 45 mg/ml quenched 92% of hydroxyl radicals (7.9 x 10(16) spins/ml); and 50 mg/ml quenched 50% of superoxide anion (6.7 x 10(16) spins/ml). In the system of rat cerebral cortex homogenate supplemented with 2 mM each of Fe2+ and ascorbic acid, 90% and 82% of the hydrogen and carbon-centered radicals having 1.7 x 10(13) spins/ml and 3.9 x 10(13) spins/ml, respectively, were quenched by 180 mg/ml of miso. The thiobarbituric acid-reactive substances, an index of lipid peroxidation in the brain, was inhibited by 10 mg/ml of miso. These results showed that miso acts as an antioxidant by scavenging free radicals.


----------



## fancy_fonz

I'm 6/0 255 with 15% bf and I can't even eat that much.  I'm also not sampling any jooce yet.  Can I ask what the benefit of eating 2 grams of protien per pound is except to ruin your liver?  I eat about a gram per pound...should I eat more when I take my "supplements" ?  Thanks fellas.


----------



## fancy_fonz

Oh, and soy is for women.  So, unless you are estrogen boy, a cross dresser or sissy man, I think that shit is trash.  Eat some meat.  Get in touch with your inner cave man.  Watch the movie Ravenous.  Eat the meat and absorb its power.  Be one with the blood and guts.  Become pure power.......  Ok I'm allergic to soy.  Makes me sicker than shit.  But, I did hear that that shit supports estrogen levels...is that true?


----------



## DragonRider

fancy_fonz said:
			
		

> I'm 6/0 255 with 15% bf and I can't even eat that much.  I'm also not sampling any jooce yet.  Can I ask what the benefit of eating 2 grams of protien per pound is except to ruin your liver?  I eat about a gram per pound...should I eat more when I take my "supplements" ?  Thanks fellas.


Juice works best in a high protein environment. I recommend at least 1 and 1/2 grams per pound.

Where are you getting this info about high protein being hard on your liver.


----------



## DragonRider

fancy_fonz said:
			
		

> Ok I'm allergic to soy.  Makes me sicker than shit.  But, I did hear that that shit supports estrogen levels...is that true?


From everything I've ever heard or read, yes.


----------



## Diesel

dog i tear up 1.75 to 2 grams of protien per poundof body weight a day, and most of the time im still hungry


----------



## heavy

Diesel said:
			
		

> dog i tear up 1.75 to 2 grams of protien per poundof body weight a day, and most of the time im still hungry



No doubt brutha...I can eat a huge meal and then wonder where all the damn food went, because I am hungry before I even get up to put the dishes away.


----------



## mr.nitrofish

[QUOTE=
Meal1- 8 eggwhites

why eggwhites? can't you consume the whole eggs?


----------



## Robin Hood

Major problem here....each evening, i have 2 huge plates of food since i came out of the hospital.....think body wants to go back to his origenal state.....Obviously i love it )


----------



## imdaman1

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> Meal1- 8 eggwhites
> 
> why eggwhites? can't you consume the whole eggs?[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the yolks are full of cholesterol.  But consider this.....I used to eat 15-20 whites (and gained little size) until I heard many of the pros say that this is a common mistake among beginning bodybuilders who are trying to pack on mass.  I'm not exactly a beginner, but I consider myself one because I have such a long way to go before I  become a "monster."  For those of us who are not yet "monsters" - the pros say that we can benefit much more from 6 whole eggs than 15 whites.
Click to expand...


----------



## mad_cow187

The cottage cheese used to bother me when I was younger but now I've aquired a taste for it.  I eat the small curds with my 2nd lunch.  Then with my peanut butter at night.  You could add salt but that is a no no.  Just try it, either you will curl up and gag or love it. :smoker:


----------



## heavy

Imdaman is right...but what he didn't say was that eating clean sources of protein is very, very important, but to pack on the mass, you MUST eat ALOT of CARBS! Otherwise you can eat protein all fucking day and not gain shit, you gotta shovel the carbs all damn day to gain.


----------



## Cannons

Thats a nice lookin diet!! Its literally exhausting to eat that much for more than a couple months though.  I was on a diet similiar to that while bulking, packed on 25lbs in 4 weeks, but damn was it rough towards the end!!  I almost hated eating, and I'm always hungry, so thats unusual for me!!


----------



## DragonRider

Cannons said:
			
		

> Thats a nice lookin diet!! Its literally exhausting to eat that much for more than a couple months though.  I was on a diet similiar to that while bulking, packed on 25lbs in 4 weeks, but damn was it rough towards the end!!  I almost hated eating, and I'm always hungry, so thats unusual for me!!


I heard that Arnold Schwarzennegger was asked once why he retired from bodybuilding and his answer was, he was tired of eating. I don't know if that's true, but I know I haven't been "hungry" for years. I hate the sight of food.


----------



## vulcan

Damn Bro! I don't think I could get a shit out after a day of eating that much. Nice intake for some serious protein.


----------



## lil hurk

when talking about eating eggs, and egg whites. can I just drink the whites straight out of the container? or do you have to do anything to them? how about the eggs themselves. 6 eggs aday? whats the best way to eat them? I was told not to eat them raw. scrambled or fried? or can I drink them raw/


----------



## kell11

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I heard that Arnold Schwarzennegger was asked once why he retired from bodybuilding and his answer was, he was tired of eating. I don't know if that's true, but I know I haven't been "hungry" for years. I hate the sight of food.




same true here.


----------



## abadseal

It's not soy protein that raises estrogen levels it's soy isoflavones which are a whole different ballgame. Soy protein is actually pretty bioaviable and has an excellent amino acid profile. As far as a good weight gain formula the best in my opinion is "Up Your Mass" by MHP. Almost no sugar, shitloads of complex carbs from oats and barley, multi-sourced protein and awesome taste. 

A great way to drowned out the taste of cottage cheese is to mix a scoop or 2 of flavored whey into it. By doing that it also turns it into a sustained release protein for 1/10 the price that some supplement companies market sustained release blends for.


----------



## cmelift

*Step it up..*

That seems like allot of carbs, good eat reg though. I think I will need to up my cab intake, usually avoid breads..


----------



## Kinjono

If any one is into allot of canned tuna like me, I usually mix my tuna with a bit of  Preservative free Salsa adds a bit of healthy flavor and takes the dryness away!
I get the Salsa at a local market.
Cheers!


----------



## Tonysgettinleg

*Fruit*



			
				heavy said:
			
		

> I go through one of those 750g tubs daily...I like it just plain. But it really depends on the brand of cottage cheese. Some have a horrible texture, and a watery consistency, and others are more lumpy. Alot of the time I mix it with tuna, or pickles, or tomatoes and it tastes pretty good.


                     Crushed Pinapple,peaches,pears ect. is GOOD eeeatin:welcome:                 :sniper:       man am I - lol


----------



## OzMonster

*growth food on the run*

Hey I dont get much time at work to prepare food which means i only get to have breakfast before work and lunch at work coz im always movin at work....is it ok to have meals at breakfast and lunch and dinner and to have 3 shakes in the place of the other 3 meals u recommend??? i mean is it bad if i have to many shakes in a day..i generally try to eat at least 4 proper meals during the day and have shakes in between...is this ok???


----------



## Elvia1023

OzMonster said:
			
		

> Hey I dont get much time at work to prepare food which means i only get to have breakfast before work and lunch at work coz im always movin at work....is it ok to have meals at breakfast and lunch and dinner and to have 3 shakes in the place of the other 3 meals u recommend??? i mean is it bad if i have to many shakes in a day..i generally try to eat at least 4 proper meals during the day and have shakes in between...is this ok???



Real food is always better but a good shake is great. We all know 7 meals is ideal for most. But for many 7 meals is alot and they struggle. Even excluding the people who have jobs were they are on the go all the time etc. Thats were shakes can come into play. Make sure it is a decent one with few additives. I would say 80% of protein/weightgain shakes are full of crap. Most people would look at them and think they seem ok but they fill them with concentrates and sweetners etc etc etc. And you shouldn't have too many I would say 4 max. So yeah your 4 large meals with 3 shakes is a great method if done correctly. Added to that the peanut butter and cottage cheese last thing at night. I personally think a wholesome meal with little fat is best at night time. Thats why I have chicken breast pieces just before bed... maybe with something extra.

So many say it is impossibel for them to eat at certain times. And I get that if they are on the move and each day is never the same. But a tip would just be to prepare meals of a night time ready for the next day. I know people who prepare their whole weeks meals on the sunday... which I think is abit extreme. I have a great diet and don't eat crap but I am not so planned and don't calorie count etc. But I guess I can do that more cos of my bodytype and the fact I burn things off so well. But yeah just make sure your 4 meals consist of lots of protein, complex carbs and essential fats. If you bulking you want abit of everything. So it never gets boring you just try abut of everything (chicken, tuna, lean beef, steak, seafood etc). And you do the same with fruit and vegetables too. And stuff like having jacket potatoes, roasted chips (I am from the UK), mash pototoe etc. I love cooking so I enjoy allmy meals regardless if I am cutting, bulking or whatever. Hope it helps


----------



## ASHOP

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Please read and heed. Diet is the major factor during a cycle to see optimum results.
> 
> Originally Posted by heavy
> Here is an example of a bulking diet...cuz yours really sucks...but thats okay, cuz your learning.
> 
> Meal1- 8 eggwhites, 1.5 cup oats, 1 scoop whey, Glutamine, Multivitamin
> 
> Meal 2- 2 Roast beef sandwhiches on whole wheat, large glass skim milk, 2 scoops whey
> 
> Meal 3- Brown Rice, Veggies, 2 chicken Breasts
> 
> Workout
> 
> 
> 
> Post workout- Meal 5- Gatorade, Whey Isolate, Glutamine
> 
> Meal 4- Whole Wheat Pasta, Veggies, 2 Chicken Breasts
> 
> Meal 5- Steak, Baked Potatoe, Large glass milk
> 
> Meal 6- 2 Tuna Sandwhiches on whole wheat, 1 cup cottage cheese
> 
> Meal 7- 3 tbsp Natural Peanut butter, 1 cup Cottage Cheese,




You must eat big to get big. diet is where most fail.


----------



## Ga. Tim

Great nutrition ideas guys. I'm wanting to go the other way. I did 2 BB shows about 7-10 years ago and know dieting pretty well, but things have changed alot since then. I've been out of the scene for a few years. Had to give my body a rest. Now that I'm training again, my appetite is crazy. That makes it really hard to diet. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## tomscratch

fresh fruit with cottage chesse.  the fruit takes over the flavor


----------

